# Bag Gifting :)



## Jeepgurl76

I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.

Measurements:    
12"W x 11"H x 7.75"D


----------



## Antonia

Wow, that's a nice bag Carrie!!  You find it too small?  If this was the yellow one (like from the movie SATC) I'd be all over it!  So nice of you to offer it!!  Maybe this will be a new thread for such things like this!   Happy Monday!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I love this idea. Once I'm done with the move I may have one or two that need to find a new home!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.
> 
> Measurements:
> 12"W x 11"H x 7.75"D
> 
> View attachment 4969210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969212


Bag is spoken for and will be going to a new home hopefully to be loved!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is spoken for and will be going to a new home hopefully to be loved!


Oh YAY!!  That was fast!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.
> 
> Measurements:
> 12"W x 11"H x 7.75"D
> 
> View attachment 4969210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969212


sweet of you


----------



## beeb

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is spoken for and will be going to a new home hopefully to be loved!


What a sweetheart. I hope you get that karma back tenfold xo


----------



## Jeepgurl76

beeb said:


> What a sweetheart. I hope you get that karma back tenfold xo


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> What a sweetheart. I hope you get that karma back tenfold xo


She's the best!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Cat MAC. Buttery soft leather  Great condition. Some wear to hardware and slight soiling on inside lining. Who wants this bag? PM with address. First person gets it!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Cat MAC. Buttery soft leather  Great condition. Some wear to hardware and slight soiling on inside lining. Who wants this bag? PM with address. First person gets it!
> [/QUOTE
> Sweet of you


----------



## Antonia

That's so sweet Carrie....I'm sure someone will snag this!


----------



## sdkitty

surprised this is still here


----------



## beeb

Carrie, I hope you don't mind me borrowing your thread.
Does anyone want this? Siggy hardware. No long strap.
Undisclosed by seller: strong detergent scent, handles seem like maybe she used shoe polish? A bit of black is coming off on my hands.
I can't stand the smell of the detergent, I'm super sensitive. I'll never use this. My loss, your gain. And I am DONE with Poshmark!

(bag claimed)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

beeb said:


> Carrie, I hope you don't mind me borrowing your thread.
> Does anyone want this? Siggy hardware. No long strap.
> Undisclosed by seller: strong detergent scent, handles seem like maybe she used shoe polish? A bit of black is coming off on my hands.
> I can't stand the smell of the detergent, I'm super sensitive. I'll never use this. My loss, your gain. And I am DONE with Poshmark!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/RMKLQYnEBdb


I’m sorry this didn’t work out for you. Anyone can use this this thread that wants to gift a bag


----------



## jennalovesbags

For anyone wanting to try the full sized beloved! It’s just too big for me.

Some caveats- there’s an odor that is now mostly laundry smelling. Some of you will recall that it was rough when I got it. The leather is overall in good shape but the lining is a bit dingy with a tear in one of the lining pockets. Some wear on the hardware.

Just ask that you cover shipping!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> For anyone wanting to try the full sized beloved! It’s just too big for me.
> 
> Some caveats- there’s an odor that is now mostly laundry smelling. Some of you will recall that it was rough when I got it. The leather is overall in good shape but the lining is a bit dingy with a tear in one of the lining pockets. Some wear on the hardware.
> 
> Just ask that you cover shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980853


Is it bigger than the Elisha?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Is it bigger than the Elisha?



It’s not, but the Elisha is more like a messenger on me crossbody and the beloved just sits like a saddle bag lol I can take a comp photo tomorrow.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s not, but the Elisha is more like a messenger on me crossbody and the beloved just sits like a saddle bag lol I can take a comp photo tomorrow.


Okay. If nobody snaps this up soon, I'll take it off your hands. I've been curious about this bag...


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. If nobody snaps this up soon, I'll take it off your hands. I've been curious about this bag...



It’s yours if you want it!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s yours if you want it!


PMed you


----------



## shesnochill

I love this thread! Such a great idea @Jeepgurl76.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> PMed you



This will be going out later this week!


----------



## jblended

What a marvelous idea for a thread! 
I absolutely adore the fact that there are such kind and generous people all over the forums. From those who donate to charity, to those who gift to strangers, to those who share their knowledge and patiently guide the inexperienced, and those who offer support during tough times...it's such an honor to be a member here and to witness such acts of kindness all the time.


----------



## shesnochill

The gals here in the Rebecca Minkoff forum are my favorite out of the entire TPF. Truly the most down the earth, kind and genuine online friends I have ever met. @jblended


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> The gals here in the Rebecca Minkoff forum are my favorite out of the entire TPF. Truly the most down the earth, kind and genuine online friends I have ever met. @jblended


Absolutely!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Cat MAC. Buttery soft leather  Great condition. Some wear to hardware and slight soiling on inside lining. Who wants this bag? PM with address. First person gets it!


Still available


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It’s wine Nikki.


It's so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

I'll be gifting some bags in the spring. Still in the middle of 237 different projects.


----------



## laurenrr

I want to get in on this too but being in  canada makes shipping quite a bit pricier and takes away some of the fun lol. I have a few i am ready to part with


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> I want to get in on this too but being in  canada makes shipping quite a bit pricier and takes away some of the fun lol. I have a few i am ready to part with


I'm sure people would be willing to pay for shipping if they're getting a free bag!  You never know!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

laurenrr said:


> I want to get in on this too but being in  canada makes shipping quite a bit pricier and takes away some of the fun lol. I have a few i am ready to part with


Asking to pay for shipping for a free bag  it’s ok!


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I want to get in on this too but being in  canada makes shipping quite a bit pricier and takes away some of the fun lol. I have a few i am ready to part with


Absolutely ok (IMO) to ask for shipping. Where in Canada are you? I'm in Rochester, NY and miss being able to hop across the border. Plus I have a ton of clients throughout the country.


----------



## laurenrr

I grew up in toronto ontario but now live in winnipeg manitoba . The temp has been hovering around -40 degrees celsius for the past week lol! Combined with the pandemic , my bags and i have not left the house!





jennalovesbags said:


> Absolutely ok (IMO) to ask for shipping. Where in Canada are you? I'm in Rochester, NY and miss being able to hop across the border. Plus I have a ton of clients throughout the country.


----------



## samfalstaff

MAB with bright gold resort hardware in "fawn"
Leather is pretty interesting. 
Handles are completely dark (hence the twillies. sorry twillies not included).
Handles are also a tad bent and in need of some stuffing.
Green stuff on some of the hardware.
Stain on bottom.
Anyone want it??


----------



## samfalstaff

I hope some don't mind me posting a non-RM bag, but there is some overlap here. 
I bought this Linea Pelle Angie on posh and thought I could get rid of the incense smell. Well, I can't and it's giving me migraines. The leather is absolutely beautiful and it's very soft. There is some wear: green stuff on hardware, handles look a little worn. It's a little bit smaller than the MAB, but the strap drop is longer. The pockets at the front are operational and have magnetic closures. It would be great for anyone not sensitive to the smell of incense.
Anyone want it?


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> MAB with bright gold resort hardware in "fawn"
> Leather is pretty interesting.
> Handles are completely dark (hence the twillies. sorry twillies not included).
> Handles are also a tad bent and in need of some stuffing.
> Green stuff on some of the hardware.
> Stain on bottom.
> Anyone want it??
> 
> View attachment 4988165
> View attachment 4988166
> View attachment 4988167
> View attachment 4988168
> View attachment 4988169
> View attachment 4988170
> View attachment 4988171


Not sure what I was thinking with "resort." Siggy hardware, not resort. Guess I really want to get away...


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> MAB with bright gold resort hardware in "fawn"
> Leather is pretty interesting.
> Handles are completely dark (hence the twillies. sorry twillies not included).
> Handles are also a tad bent and in need of some stuffing.
> Green stuff on some of the hardware.
> Stain on bottom.
> Anyone want it??
> 
> View attachment 4988165
> View attachment 4988166
> View attachment 4988167
> View attachment 4988168
> View attachment 4988169
> View attachment 4988170
> View attachment 4988171




I am so tempted.


----------



## shesnochill

BTW! I used to work for Linea Pelle!! @samfalstaff


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> BTW! I used to work for Linea Pelle!! @samfalstaff


Cool! Then someone else knows about it!


----------



## starrynite_87

shesnochill said:


> BTW! I used to work for Linea Pelle!! @samfalstaff


Loved her bags, my first designer bag was the Dylan hobo tote.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I hope some don't mind me posting a non-RM bag, but there is some overlap here.
> I bought this Linea Pelle Angie on posh and thought I could get rid of the incense smell. Well, I can't and it's giving me migraines. The leather is absolutely beautiful and it's very soft. There is some wear: green stuff on hardware, handles look a little worn. It's a little bit smaller than the MAB, but the strap drop is longer. The pockets at the front are operational and have magnetic closures. It would be great for anyone not sensitive to the smell of incense.
> Anyone want it?
> View attachment 4988180
> View attachment 4988181
> View attachment 4988182
> View attachment 4988183
> View attachment 4988184
> View attachment 4988185
> View attachment 4988186


LP bag has been claimed.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> MAB with bright gold resort hardware in "fawn"
> Leather is pretty interesting.
> Handles are completely dark (hence the twillies. sorry twillies not included).
> Handles are also a tad bent and in need of some stuffing.
> Green stuff on some of the hardware.
> Stain on bottom.
> Anyone want it??
> 
> View attachment 4988165
> View attachment 4988166
> View attachment 4988167
> View attachment 4988168
> View attachment 4988169
> View attachment 4988170
> View attachment 4988171


This bag is still available. I can throw in the twillies if requested. I just ask that you pay for shipping as it's a big one!


----------



## Tracy

Hello ladies!

I love this thread 

I do have to step in and just say that per our rules, an item must be truly gifted.  No trades and money must not be exchanged.  Please PM me if you have any questions!
Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Cool! Then someone else knows about it!


I have 4 or 5 LPs, they are great bags!!


----------



## MJDaisy

You ladies are so sweet...the minkettes forum makes my heart so happy.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> MAB with bright gold resort hardware in "fawn"
> Leather is pretty interesting.
> Handles are completely dark (hence the twillies. sorry twillies not included).
> Handles are also a tad bent and in need of some stuffing.
> Green stuff on some of the hardware.
> Stain on bottom.
> Anyone want it??
> 
> View attachment 4988165
> View attachment 4988166
> View attachment 4988167
> View attachment 4988168
> View attachment 4988169
> View attachment 4988170
> View attachment 4988171


Okay. I'm going to try and sell this beast again. Took some beauty shots of it so maybe somebody will bite. It's my second to last MAB which is one too many MABs for me!


----------



## Haughty

I have a gray large size Nikki to gift.  Silver hardware. Cheetah lining.  Wear on back of handle.  No real spots that I can see but needs a good cleaning.   Shelby, you could do wonders with this!   I just don’t feel comfortable selling it....like someone on PM did to me!  I put more pictures on the bag to give away than I do my listings!


----------



## Haughty

Haughty said:


> I have a gray large size Nikki to gift.  Silver hardware. Cheetah lining.  Wear on back of handle.  No real spots that I can see but needs a good cleaning.   Shelby, you could do wonders with this!   I just don’t feel comfortable selling it....like someone on PM did to me!  I put more pictures on the bag to give away than I do my listings!


Bag has been gifted and will soon be on the way to a new home.    Thanks


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Bag has been gifted and will soon be on the way to a new home.    Thanks


That's so nice of you @Haughty !!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. I'm going to try and sell this beast again. Took some beauty shots of it so maybe somebody will bite. It's my second to last MAB which is one too many MABs for me!


can't believe no one has taken this.  I now have two MABs and plan is to not get another until I find a SW.  Otherwise I would probably have taken you up on your generous offer.  GL with your sale.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> can't believe no one has taken this.  I now have two MABs and plan is to not get another until I find a SW.  Otherwise I would probably have taken you up on your generous offer.  GL with your sale.


Thanks. I'm actually starting to really like the bag despite its size. If nobody bites, I might try using it as a tote or something.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I'm actually starting to really like the bag despite its size. If nobody bites, I might try using it as a tote or something.



Surprised nobody has grabbed it! I am not really a brown bag girl but it's a nice bag.


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, I'd love to gift someone here my faded Royal Blue & Brown Baskeweave MAM with FDL lining. I got it for a little over $100+ last summer, purchased it thinking it was a MAB, the seller on eBay was too sweet so I didn't want to give her a hard time plus she had no idea there was a MAM vs MAB difference so she sold it innocently. I was infatuated with wanting that bag/color combo with the FDL but after a decade of owning MAMS, they're just not for me.

Anyways, I'll post some photos tomorrow when I get a moment. But if any of you are interested in giving that bag a new loving home. Send me a message!


----------



## Debshu523

Gosh you ladies are simply the kindest, most generous! ❤️


----------



## Megs

While in the past a thread like this has skirted on the side of possibly not being allowed, I do love how you all have handled this and been so kind to share with one another!!!


----------



## shesnochill

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I'd love to gift someone here my faded Royal Blue & Brown Baskeweave MAM with FDL lining. I got it for a little over $100+ last summer, purchased it thinking it was a MAB, the seller on eBay was too sweet so I didn't want to give her a hard time plus she had no idea there was a MAM vs MAB difference so she sold it innocently. I was infatuated with wanting that bag/color combo with the FDL but after a decade of owning MAMS, they're just not for me.
> 
> Anyways, I'll post some photos tomorrow when I get a moment. But if any of you are interested in giving that bag a new loving home. Send me a message!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m making a postal run on Monday. So I’m gifting this Black basket weave MAM to the first person who sends me a pm. Someone needs to love this bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m making a postal run on Monday. So I’m gifting this Black basket weave MAM to the first person who sends me a pm. Someone needs to love this bag!


Off to a good home


----------



## Shelby33

Carrie is that a new avatar? I love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Carrie is that a new avatar? I love it!


Yes! It’s  my my cockatoo, sam.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes! It’s  my my cockatoo, sam.


Great picture of you both!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Great picture of you both!


Thank you


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m making a postal run on Monday. So I’m gifting this Black basket weave MAM to the first person who sends me a pm. Someone needs to love this bag!



This was so nice of you (and the others who have gifted bags)! I was waiting to see if someone else grabbed it by today.  Love how kind the people here are.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes! It’s  my my cockatoo, sam.



Hi, Sam!  Hi, Carrie!


----------



## Debshu523

shesnochill said:


> BTW! I used to work for Linea Pelle!! @samfalstaff


OMG! I adore LP! I have soo many 24 hour bags...I think that is why I am a MAB girl...similar size...just light.


----------



## pandorabox

samfalstaff said:


> I hope some don't mind me posting a non-RM bag, but there is some overlap here.
> I bought this Linea Pelle Angie on posh and thought I could get rid of the incense smell. Well, I can't and it's giving me migraines. The leather is absolutely beautiful and it's very soft. There is some wear: green stuff on hardware, handles look a little worn. It's a little bit smaller than the MAB, but the strap drop is longer. The pockets at the front are operational and have magnetic closures. It would be great for anyone not sensitive to the smell of incense.
> Anyone want it?
> View attachment 4988180
> View attachment 4988181
> View attachment 4988182
> View attachment 4988183
> View attachment 4988184
> View attachment 4988185
> View attachment 4988186


OMG!! I was just wondering... I used to LOVE them.. I still have one.. excellent condition. A mini dylan!


----------



## pandorabox

shesnochill said:


> BTW! I used to work for Linea Pelle!! @samfalstaff


Seriously?? Where oh where have they gone? I miss them! Their leather was the bomb... Loved it like Coach! I have one and I am so hesitant to get rid of her, cause she is so pretty! A mini dylan in this mushroom taupe color...


----------



## samfalstaff

pandorabox said:


> Seriously?? Where oh where have they gone? I miss them! Their leather was the bomb... Loved it like Coach! I have one and I am so hesitant to get rid of her, cause she is so pretty! A mini dylan in this mushroom taupe color...


Sounds wonderful! Can you share a picture of it?


----------



## pandorabox

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds wonderful! Can you share a picture of it?


I am not in front of my closet right now, sadly..  However, this might help and do one even better.. has measurements. This is my exact one. 






						Linea Pelle Women's Dylan Icon Mini Speedy Bag in Taupe: Handbags: Amazon.com
					

Buy Linea Pelle Women's Dylan Icon Mini Speedy Bag in Taupe and other Shoulder Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## pandorabox

I have been away from here for a while, are we allowed to gift bags on this thread? Is it only RM?


----------



## samfalstaff

pandorabox said:


> I am not in front of my closet right now, sadly..  However, this might help and do one even better.. has measurements. This is my exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linea Pelle Women's Dylan Icon Mini Speedy Bag in Taupe: Handbags: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Buy Linea Pelle Women's Dylan Icon Mini Speedy Bag in Taupe and other Shoulder Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I like this one! I think I've seen this style before!


----------



## LipglossedX

pandorabox said:


> I have been away from here for a while, are we allowed to gift bags on this thread? Is it only RM?



Welcome back! Maybe someone else can comment with what exactly is allowed and if non-RM bags are okay with everyone here (I don't mind!) but I think we can post bags to give away as long as no money changes hands?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Welcome back! Maybe someone else can comment with what exactly is allowed and if non-RM bags are okay with everyone here (I don't mind!) but I think we can post bags to give away as long as no money changes hands?


Exactly, no money involved.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Welcome back! Maybe someone else can comment with what exactly is allowed and if non-RM bags are okay with everyone here (I don't mind!) but I think we can post bags to give away as long as no money changes hands?


I'm with you, don't mind at all!


----------



## Haughty

I have a large brown Nikki that I can gift.   I don’t feel comfortable selling so someone can give it a good home.  Nothing really wrong with it.   No rips or tears.  No odors.  Gray and white lining would benefit from a cleaning.   Gold hardware with the usual wear on the studs.  Bag is really smoosh.  Some TLC would do wonders for this one.  Lining in real Life is not as bad as the pictures but definitely needs some work.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I have a large brown Nikki that I can gift.   I don’t feel comfortable selling so someone can give it a good home.  Nothing really wrong with it.   No rips or tears.  No odors.  Gray and white lining would benefit from a cleaning.   Gold hardware with the usual wear on the studs.  Bag is really smoosh.  Some TLC would do wonders for this one.  Lining in real Life is not as bad as the pictures but definitely needs some work.


I'm surprised this is still here.....hobos aren't for me but this is a nice bag for someone


----------



## Haughty

I know.   thought someone would be able to use it.   Could be included with my next trip to Goodwill


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I know.   thought someone would be able to use it.   Could be included with my next trip to Goodwill


I donate lots of clothing and household items but I have a hard time donating bags.  That said, I did bring a bag to the consignment store a while back which didn't sell and they donated it I think.
Hard to believe with all the love for Nikki here someone won't want this.


----------



## Haughty

I’m weird.   I always have the feeling I am abandoning my bags if they go to Goodwill.   Waiting patiently for @Jeepgurl76 to donate that bright yellow Nikki to me!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I’m weird.   I always have the feeling I am abandoning my bags if they go to Goodwill.   Waiting patiently for @Jeepgurl76 to donate that bright yellow Nikki to me!


if a SW MAB or mattie came up on this thread I'd be all over it....but I doubt that's gonna happen


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> I’m weird.   I always have the feeling I am abandoning my bags if they go to Goodwill.   Waiting patiently for @Jeepgurl76 to donate that bright yellow Nikki to me!


If you give me the SW Sage Nikki ha ha


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If you give me the SW Sage Nikki ha ha


sounds like a win-win


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I know.   thought someone would be able to use it.   Could be included with my next trip to Goodwill


Seriously nobody wants it??? It's gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Seriously nobody wants it??? It's gorgeous!


Agree
I don't do hobos but you could clean up that lining easily Shelby


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> Agree
> I don't do hobos but you could clean up that lining easily Shelby


Just dropped it off at Goodwill last weekend.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Just dropped it off at Goodwill last weekend.


Wow


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> Just dropped it off at Goodwill last weekend.


That makes me sad!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Just dropped it off at Goodwill last weekend.


You will make someone VERY happy!!!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> You will make someone VERY happy!!!


I will consider it my Random Act of Kindness.  Hopefully someone will realize What it is and grab it.   Maybe I will make someone a new Minkette!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I will consider it my Random Act of Kindness.  Hopefully someone will realize What it is and grab it.   Maybe I will make someone a new Minkette!


well hopefully will make someone happy even if they don't know what it is.....and saved you the trouble of shipping.  I still think it's a shame no one here took it since there seems to be a lot of interest in the Nikkis


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I will consider it my Random Act of Kindness.  Hopefully someone will realize What it is and grab it.   Maybe I will make someone a new Minkette!


They will come here to see who RM is and if they got a good deal!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> They will come here to see who RM is and if they got a good deal!


And then we convince them they need more Nikkis!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> You will make someone VERY happy!!!


Assuming the employees put it on the sales floor. I heard of the volunteers keeping some of the items or even tossing them in the trash because of too much donated stuff.

I donated a bunch of stuff in the past, but never saw them on the floor, unfortunately.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> And then we convince them they need more Nikkis!



Lure them in... haha


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Assuming the employees put it on the sales floor. I heard of the volunteers keeping some of the items or even tossing them in the trash because of too much donated stuff.
> 
> I donated a bunch of stuff in the past, but never saw them on the floor, unfortunately.


I wouldn't mind if an employee bought it though.. Hopefully it goes to the right person.


----------



## Haughty

Another bag to gift.  OS gray Nikki.  Gold hardware.  Blue and white striped lining.  Only flaw is that one of the studs on top was replaced.  It is a plain stud and not the signature stud.  Too many gray bags and can’t sell with the mismatched stud.


----------



## Haughty

Haughty said:


> Another bag to gift.  OS gray Nikki.  Gold hardware.  Blue and white striped lining.  Only flaw is that one of the studs on top was replaced.  It is a plain stud and not the signature stud.  Too many gray bags and can’t sell with the mismatched stud.


Bag has been gifted to someone who is just discovering her love of RM!!   Shall we all tell her our stories of how one is never enough!!??


----------



## snibor

Hi all.  I would like to gift this to a minkette lover, if anyone is interested.  It’s a swing bag in rose gold (metallic). I bought it on rr and it’s in very good condition.  Clean inside, I do not smoke or have pets.  Bag can be worn on shoulders with double strap or crossbody by pulling strap to make it single.  It is very hard to capture true color. It’s a pale pink metallic (rose gold). I have too many bags and need to part with some.  Instead of shipping to rr, I’d rather offer it here to you lovely ladies first.  
Pm me your name and address and I’d be happy to ship it to you, as long as it’s an active forum member.


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> Hi all.  I would like to gift this to a minkette lover, if anyone is interested.  It’s a swing bag in rose gold (metallic). I bought it on rr and it’s in very good condition.  Clean inside, I do not smoke or have pets.  Bag can be worn on shoulders with double strap or crossbody by pulling strap to make it single.  It is very hard to capture true color. It’s a pale pink metallic (rose gold). I have too many bags and need to part with some.  Instead of shipping to rr, I’d rather offer it here to you lovely ladies first.
> Pm me your name and address and I’d be happy to ship it to you, as long as it’s an active forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243463
> View attachment 5243464
> View attachment 5243465
> View attachment 5243466
> View attachment 5243467


so sweet of you


----------



## Sassy

snibor said:


> Hi all.  I would like to gift this to a minkette lover, if anyone is interested.  It’s a swing bag in rose gold (metallic). I bought it on rr and it’s in very good condition.  Clean inside, I do not smoke or have pets.  Bag can be worn on shoulders with double strap or crossbody by pulling strap to make it single.  It is very hard to capture true color. It’s a pale pink metallic (rose gold). I have too many bags and need to part with some.  Instead of shipping to rr, I’d rather offer it here to you lovely ladies first.
> Pm me your name and address and I’d be happy to ship it to you, as long as it’s an active forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243463
> View attachment 5243464
> View attachment 5243465
> View attachment 5243466
> View attachment 5243467


What a great give!


----------



## snibor

snibor said:


> Hi all.  I would like to gift this to a minkette lover, if anyone is interested.  It’s a swing bag in rose gold (metallic). I bought it on rr and it’s in very good condition.  Clean inside, I do not smoke or have pets.  Bag can be worn on shoulders with double strap or crossbody by pulling strap to make it single.  It is very hard to capture true color. It’s a pale pink metallic (rose gold). I have too many bags and need to part with some.  Instead of shipping to rr, I’d rather offer it here to you lovely ladies first.
> Pm me your name and address and I’d be happy to ship it to you, as long as it’s an active forum member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243463
> View attachment 5243464
> View attachment 5243465
> View attachment 5243466
> View attachment 5243467


Bag is spoken for.  Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Calling all sewers! I have a full-size black Nikki with blue and black cheetah lining to gift. The hardware is silver and gold so you get both!!    There are some marks on the bag, wear on the edges, and one of the studs has been replaced with a later stud. The real flaw is that there is a slit in the interior lining. So you can't even use it as a bag when you first get it.

Active members only. DM me with your address if interested and I'll send it your way next week.


----------



## cathead87

I'd like to gift a well-loved (not by me) charcoal MAM. **Prefer an active tPF member.
*Handles are darkened...but not floppy. 
*Corners show wear.
*Hardware has faded to silver in some areas.
*There is a tear in the leather on the lower back of the bag.
*Interior is clean...nothing to mention.
*Shoulder strap and dust bag are included.






						Please tell me about Charcoal :)
					

New color: Charcoal. What kind of leather is it? Would you say the color is more taupe or brown? It looks so nice in photos, but I do see the leather looks a tad shiny.  Anyone have this color yet in any bag?? I'm thinking of maybe ordering it in a MAM.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cathead87

I'd like to gift a pre-owned black MAB w/brass HW and blue zipper. **Prefer an active tPF member.
*Handles are floppy.
*Hardware is chipped/tarnished in some areas.
*Corners are nice and show little wear.
*Interior is clean...nothing to mention.
*Shoulder strap included.
*No dust bag


----------



## sdkitty

cathead87 said:


> I'd like to gift a pre-owned black MAB w/brass HW and blue zipper. **Prefer an active tPF member.
> *Handles are floppy.
> *Hardware is chipped/tarnished in some areas.
> *Corners are nice and show little wear.
> *Interior is clean...nothing to mention.
> *Shoulder strap included.
> *No dust bag
> View attachment 5312784
> View attachment 5312785
> View attachment 5312786
> View attachment 5312787
> View attachment 5312788
> View attachment 5312789
> View attachment 5312790


I had a MAM with the blue zipper and dash lining.  it was nice leather.  If I hadn't just bought a black MAB I'd be tempted to take this off your hands.  Kind of you to want to gift the two bags


----------



## cathead87

Black MAB has a new owner. 

Charcoal MAM is still available.


----------



## sdkitty

cathead87 said:


> Black MAB has a new owner.
> 
> Charcoal MAM is still available.


that was fast....wonder who got it


----------



## poizenisxkandee

.


----------



## Shelby33

@cathead87 , this is so nice of you!


----------



## samfalstaff

I accidentally bought a mini Nikki  
Someday I will learn to tell the difference. (I know the stud rule. I just had a brain fart.) Anyway, I'll gift this MINI blue Nikki. Prefer active tpf member. Condition is well documented in the seller's photos.








						Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse
					

Shop aagu706319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse.  Great leather conditions overall great conditions no strains. Please see pictures for your review




					poshmark.com


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I accidentally bought a mini Nikki
> Someday I will learn to tell the difference. (I know the stud rule. I just had a brain fart.) Anyway, I'll gift this MINI blue Nikki. Prefer active tpf member. Condition is well documented in the seller's photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse
> 
> 
> Shop aagu706319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse.  Great leather conditions overall great conditions no strains. Please see pictures for your review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


very nice of you to gift


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> I accidentally bought a mini Nikki
> Someday I will learn to tell the difference. (I know the stud rule. I just had a brain fart.) Anyway, I'll gift this MINI blue Nikki. Prefer active tpf member. Condition is well documented in the seller's photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse
> 
> 
> Shop aagu706319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse.  Great leather conditions overall great conditions no strains. Please see pictures for your review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I was v close to buying this but not sure I’d carry it bc of the color. Hopefully someone grabs it… if not I’ll give it a home.

the giveaway for me is how long the side leather bits are.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I accidentally bought a mini Nikki
> Someday I will learn to tell the difference. (I know the stud rule. I just had a brain fart.) Anyway, I'll gift this MINI blue Nikki. Prefer active tpf member. Condition is well documented in the seller's photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse
> 
> 
> Shop aagu706319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse.  Great leather conditions overall great conditions no strains. Please see pictures for your review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


funny the listing says XL


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I accidentally bought a mini Nikki
> Someday I will learn to tell the difference. (I know the stud rule. I just had a brain fart.) Anyway, I'll gift this MINI blue Nikki. Prefer active tpf member. Condition is well documented in the seller's photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse
> 
> 
> Shop aagu706319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff XL Blue Slick Leather Weekend Shoulder Carryall Boho Hobo Purse.  Great leather conditions overall great conditions no strains. Please see pictures for your review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


It didn't help that she listed it as an XL bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It didn't help that she listed it as an XL bag!


strange


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It didn't help that she listed it as an XL bag!


Yeah, I know, but it was my fault. She slapped a ruler next to it in the pictures. 

And it is now going to a new home!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I know, but it was my fault. She slapped a ruler next to it in the pictures.
> 
> And it is now going to a new home!


I'm so happy it will have a new home! I have this same bag, I actually love mini Nikkis, they are so much easier for me to use than the full sized!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Calling all sewers! I have a full-size black Nikki with blue and black cheetah lining to gift. The hardware is silver and gold so you get both!!    There are some marks on the bag, wear on the edges, and one of the studs has been replaced with a later stud. The real flaw is that there is a slit in the interior lining. So you can't even use it as a bag when you first get it.
> 
> Active members only. DM me with your address if interested and I'll send it your way next week.
> 
> View attachment 5270749
> View attachment 5270750
> View attachment 5270751
> View attachment 5270752
> View attachment 5270753
> View attachment 5270754
> View attachment 5270755
> View attachment 5270756
> View attachment 5270757


BUMP
This is still available. Some interested parties fell through. Please read description of condition. Mods - this is a full gift. Everything including shipping is included.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> BUMP
> This is still available. Some interested parties fell through. Please read description of condition. Mods - this is a full gift. Everything including shipping is included.


This Nikki still available?


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This Nikki still available?


Yes


----------



## cathead87

I'd like to gift a well-loved (not by me) black MAM w/silver hw and blue zipper track. **Must be an active tPF member.
*Exterior is in good shape. It is pretty broken-in...so very slouchy.
*Interior is dingy. There is a purple/pink stain on one bottom corner of lining.
*Shoulder strap and tassels (front zip pocket) are included.
*No dust bag


----------



## sdkitty

cathead87 said:


> I'd like to gift a well-loved (not by me) black MAM w/silver hw and blue zipper track. **Must be an active tPF member.
> *Exterior is in good shape. It is pretty broken-in...so very slouchy.
> *Interior is dingy. There is a purple/pink stain on one bottom corner of lining.
> *Shoulder strap and tassels (front zip pocket) are included.
> *No dust bag
> View attachment 5332921
> View attachment 5332922
> View attachment 5332923
> View attachment 5332924
> View attachment 5332925
> View attachment 5332926
> View attachment 5332927
> View attachment 5332928
> View attachment 5332929
> View attachment 5332930


so nice of you


----------



## Shelby33

cathead87 said:


> I'd like to gift a well-loved (not by me) black MAM w/silver hw and blue zipper track. **Must be an active tPF member.
> *Exterior is in good shape. It is pretty broken-in...so very slouchy.
> *Interior is dingy. There is a purple/pink stain on one bottom corner of lining.
> *Shoulder strap and tassels (front zip pocket) are included.
> *No dust bag
> View attachment 5332921
> View attachment 5332922
> View attachment 5332923
> View attachment 5332924
> View attachment 5332925
> View attachment 5332926
> View attachment 5332927
> View attachment 5332928
> View attachment 5332929
> View attachment 5332930


Isn't this the distressed black!?


----------



## cathead87

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't this the distressed black!?


I owned a distressed black Nikki years ago. To me, this isn’t the same. I would say it is regular leather.


----------



## Shelby33

cathead87 said:


> I owned a distressed black Nikki years ago. To me, this isn’t the same. I would say it is regular leather.


Thank you!


----------



## cathead87

I'd like to gift a pre-owned full-sized Nikki in Rich Brown w/brass/gold HW. **Must be an active tPF member.
I purchased this awhile ago from TRR and have yet to use it.
*The interior and exterior are in great shape. There is a bit of green around the feet...but nothing else to mention.
*No dust bag.
*US only


----------



## sdkitty

cathead87 said:


> I'd like to gift a pre-owned full-sized Nikki in Rich Brown w/brass/gold HW. **Must be an active tPF member.
> I purchased this awhile ago from TRR and have yet to use it.
> *The interior and exterior are in great shape. There is a bit of green around the feet...but nothing else to mention.
> *No dust bag.
> *US only
> View attachment 5339102
> 
> View attachment 5339103
> View attachment 5339104
> View attachment 5339105
> View attachment 5339106
> View attachment 5339107


very nice of you


----------



## cathead87

sdkitty said:


> very nice of you


Thanks. Doing my best to purge.


----------



## sdkitty

cathead87 said:


> Thanks. Doing my best to purge.


too bad the purchase didn't work out for you but hopefully it will make someone else happy


----------



## cathead87

Charcoal MAM and black MAM have been donated.


----------



## Shelby33

cathead87 said:


> Charcoal MAM and black MAM have been donated.


I'm sure whoever gets them will be very happy!!


----------

